# Harman Kardon AVR-132 Problem - Help



## netspider (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi!

I have Harman Kardon AVR-132, using it since 2 years, but recently i have noticed that there is no sound from rear left speaker, all i can hear is humming, i have changed the speaker but same, so it means there is problem with the amp, so can some one give me some idea, if its hardware failure then which ic, transistor etc to check.

any help or hint plz ?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How you done electronics work before? Working on power amps with stored current can be very dangerous.


----------



## netspider (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes i know, but never opened Harman Kardon before, so i was just hoping some clue so i can check specific area or part


----------



## netspider (Dec 9, 2010)

Any idea or help plz ?


----------



## Viran (Oct 17, 2020)

My Harmon kardon avr132 no sound at all pls help me


----------

